# DIY Sand filter



## McNertney (Feb 22, 2010)

YouTube - MVI 2501
i made this out of a couple PVC caps, Silicone, sprinkler parts, a Rio pump, and one of those plastic jars you store nuts and bolts in. total cost 15 bucks.
can anyone tell me if its doing anything other than look cool?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

McNertney said:


> YouTube - MVI 2501
> i made this out of a couple PVC caps, Silicone, sprinkler parts, a Rio pump, and one of those plastic jars you store nuts and bolts in. total cost 15 bucks.
> can anyone tell me if its doing anything other than look cool?



It doesn't look like you got any replies...
I'm no expert, but I would imagine you've made something that works on the same principle as a sponge filter.
Probably good biological filter though...


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Biofilter, about it.


----------



## dukeonelove (Jun 2, 2010)

that cool. sand filter is good for pools to clean the crip out of the water. but not a Biofilter


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Supposedly, these are very nice because the constant movement makes sure that all of the surface area of the sand is in contact with fresh water and keeps that surface free of clogs and slime, perfect for the bacteria. From what I've read, they're used where high efficiency per volume of filter is needed, like large tanks and wastewater treatment plants. If industry uses it, you at least know it's efficient for the cost!


----------



## Bandy0390 (Mar 1, 2011)

Can you explain in detail how you did this?


----------

